# New forum organization



## LouieSherwin (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi Victoria,

Logged in this morning to discover that you have reorganized the main forums. I think this is a good idea as many people had a hard time choosing where to post their questions. However, I am puzzled by the separation of the 1-6 (perpetual) v.s. CC (subscription). The differences between these seem to be so small that amost all the questions will apply to either. 

It might be more useful to offer some simple set of tags when a new post is created such as module i.e. Import, Grid/Loupe, Develop, Print, SlideShow. etc..

-louie


----------



## clee01l (Oct 8, 2017)

I’ll take a guess at Victoria’s reasoning which was supported by those of us that you see here frequently. LR6 and earlier perpetual versions do not have the Lightroom Mobile integration and new functionality that are available w/ LRCC. So, it makes good sense to separate the two flavors of LR. Also, LR5 and older represent a smaller an smaller population of Lightroom Forum users.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 8, 2017)

LouieSherwin said:


> However, I am puzzled by the separation of the 1-6 (perpetual) v.s. CC (subscription). The differences between these seem to be so small that amost all the questions will apply to either.



There is a reason, but you'll have to hold that thought for the minute.



LouieSherwin said:


> It might be more useful to offer some simple set of tags when a new post is created such as module i.e. Import, Grid/Loupe, Develop, Print, SlideShow. etc..


Great idea, I'll set up the thread prefixes for module.


----------



## Replytoken (Oct 8, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> There is a reason, but you'll have to hold that thought for the minute.


That's a statement that has my curiosity peaked. I'm assuming that something "interesting" is going to be announced shortly.

--Ken


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 8, 2017)

I cannot confirm or deny Ken!


----------



## Replytoken (Oct 8, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I cannot confirm or deny Ken!


There may be a job for you in the White House in the near future if you can keep saying that with a straight face. 

I realize that you cannot say anything, but by making the changes and saying that we should stay tuned, I suspect that something will be announced shortly.  Given your busy schedule, I cannot image that you just happened to have the time to make changes for something happening months away.  Looking forward to watching the web for more information.  Inquiring minds want to know!

--Ken


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 8, 2017)

Speculation can be fun, but don’t read too much into anything. Time will tell. 

The reshuffle is a work in progress and could go any number of ways yet. It’s been on my to do list for a while, and a nasty cold moved a few nice simple brainless jobs like the reshuffle to the top of my to do list.


----------



## Replytoken (Oct 8, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Speculation can be fun, but don’t read too much into anything. Time will tell.
> 
> The reshuffle is a work in progress and could go any number of ways yet. It’s been on my to do list for a while, and a nasty cold moved a few nice simple brainless jobs like the reshuffle to the top of my to do list.


Sounds good.  The only problem is that you do not have any popcorn-eating emoticons to use while we wait for time to tell. 

--Ken


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 8, 2017)

Lol I’ll see what I can find


----------



## Replytoken (Oct 8, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Lol I’ll see what I can find


I was mostly kidding.  You picked an interesting, and fun, set of emoticons, but I was a bit surprised that you did not go with some of the more traditional ones as well as there are a few that do a good job conveying messages in a lighthearted manner, thus helping threads from spinning out of control.

--Ken


----------



## Ian.B (Oct 9, 2017)

I know I know --- Victoria is becoming the queen of On1 also  .


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 9, 2017)

Replytoken said:


> I was a bit surprised that you did not go with some of the more traditional ones as well



If you find a smiley sprite you like, I'll take a look. I went with the default set,  plus a single sprite set of extras, but I haven't looked too carefully.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 9, 2017)

Ian.B said:


> I know I know --- Victoria is becoming the queen of On1 also  .


LOL every time they bring it a new version, I end up upgrading, but still haven't had time to play properly. They seem to be following in Adobe's footsteps this time, with all the complaints I've read about charging for another upgrade after all the problems with last year's release.


----------



## Ian.B (Oct 9, 2017)

all true Victoria when it comes to On1; however  IMO there is more to like than dislike; atm anyway.
I have just downloaded to latest beta version so if you see smoke on the horizon over the next few days it could be from me. 
Lightroom is still 1st port of call for my pics and cannot see that changing any time soon -- On1 just does PS sort of stuff although I still use PSE12 for some jobs.


----------



## Replytoken (Oct 10, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> If you find a smiley sprite you like, I'll take a look. I went with the default set,  plus a single sprite set of extras, but I haven't looked too carefully.


I'm not too picky.  I guess that I'm used to the set at mu-43.com where I post more often.  It's really not worth a lot of time and effort in the grand scheme of things.  I am happy here as well, just without a popcorn emoticon (which seems to not be needed that often, thank heavens).

--Ken


----------



## RobOK (Oct 20, 2017)

I am only an occasional participant here so take my comment with a grain of salt. I'm not sure (yet) if it makes sense to break out the forum areas by product. As I wrestle with the new LR product lineup, a lot of my questions have to do with the interaction of the different platforms. Maybe mobile and LR CC go together, then a section on pc based (mac and windows) regardless of licensing model, and then more of an exception section for perpetual license folks that have specific scenarios. So for example in Perpetual area is a thread about CC and iPhones that I found helpful even though I am on Subscription.

My logic is that even as the products diverge more, there is more the same than different.

Just some light feedback. I am very thankful for this forum and participants... when i get "stuck", this is my first destination!

Thanks,
Rob.

PS - I do find it funny that my forum status is "New Member" and then it says Joined 2008!!   (and messages = 33, I'll have to work on that!)


----------



## RobOK (Oct 20, 2017)

What does the word "(folders)" mean on the first forum area? Should it say "Subscription"? I don't get what "folders" is referring to?

Thanks,
Rob.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 17, 2017)

RobOK said:


> PS - I do find it funny that my forum status is "New Member" and then it says Joined 2008!!   (and messages = 33, I'll have to work on that!)



Finally found and fixed that one!

Folders was folder based vs. cloud based. I'm not sure I've nailed the description but I ran out of space, and just wanted something temporary while we figure it out.


----------

